# San Francisco Open 2009



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in charge of organizing the San Francisco Open 2009 competition on January 18: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/sanfrancisco2009/
Tomorrow, I'm visiting the Exploratorium to physically plan the competition layout.

For those who've been around for 2 years, it's a successor to the Caltech Winter competitions.
If you're attending, I would appreciate it if you signed up as early as possible. You're not fully committed or restricted to the events you check, but we would like a good idea of whom to prepare for (cards to prepare, etc.).

Also, I'm trying to make a list of the members of the main organizing team (who should pre-register, too!). If you're interested in being on the team (and don't think you automatically will be), send me a PM or email.

Anyhow, use this thread to ask any questions or talk about the competition. I'm trying to offer a lot of events while still making it a competition for lots of newcomers to enjoy; anything else (other than more events) you'd like to see being done to make this competition better?

I hope to see a lot of new and advanced cubers there!


----------



## Bob (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be there!


----------



## tsaoenator (Dec 14, 2008)

I need your 4x4x4 again, Lucas.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2008)

tsaoenator said:


> I need your 4x4x4 again, Lucas.


Sure, if you break the 3x3x3 WR first round. 
(Or I might just come up with a mischievous mystery puzzle instead.)

(Note: Michael has it right now.)


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2008)

If I come can I have a 4x4x4 too?


----------



## Tyson (Dec 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> If I come can I have a 4x4x4 too?



Hey Dene (you are a girl),

Are you going to be in the United States at that time? Because if you are going to UCLA, you should just get a ride to San Francisco with some of the Los Angeles area cubers. Shelley (also a girl) will probably be driving up.

I'll take care of you for the weekend if you're in town. My home (or where I grew up) is only 30 minutes by car from the competition venue.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man really? That'd be awesome! But didn't you know, I'm a hermaphrodite now ^^


----------



## Tyson (Dec 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh man really? That'd be awesome! But didn't you know, I'm a hermaphrodite now ^^



Fine, but figure out your logistics. If you don't make this easy, I'm not going out of my way to do you a favor.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

I notice that multiBLD, 4BLD and 5BLD, and 3BLD are in consecutive hour slots. Do any of you BLD specializers think that might be a problem if you want to do all the BLD events? If you guys are fine with it I am too, but it just seems a little tight to me.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man really? That'd be awesome! But didn't you know, I'm a hermaphrodite now ^^
> ...



Yes well... I won't be planning anything until I get to California, which will only give me two weeks.
I don't want to put pressure on anyone to rely on me when I'm probably not going to be in a particularly reliable position.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

I will sign up after X-mas. I think i might be getting a master magic.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I will sign up after X-mas. I think i might be getting a master magic.


Just sign up now.
We're going to have to re-register people for magics anyhow, on competition, because the submission field was broken when some people signed up.

This applies to any potential competitors:
I don't want to put it on the site and allow everyone to expect to change their events freely, but if you wanna add/remove a few things it's no problem: just send me an email and/or tell us at the competition.
It helps us if you pre-register early, with a reasonably developed -if not final- choice of events, so we have an idea of what to plan for (we have a few competition areas to coordinate).


----------



## Richard (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, I posted on the yahoo speedcubing group but figured i'd post here as well. I'm stationed in Monterey CA and am looking for a ride to the competition. I may be able to use the bus system, but i'd rather not if i can avoid it. So if anyone is going to be driving through or nearby Monterey on their way to the competition and can give me a ride please let me know, i'd really appreciate it. Thanks!

Richard Meyer


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope to be there  I checked everyone who is doing OH yesterday, there are about 9 people who are sub-30...I checked just to see how many people I'd have to beat to be #1 (or 2 or 3 )


----------



## byu (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm going to be there, it will be my first competition, but I'm really not that good, I average about a minute. But I think it will be fun. Hopefully next year I'll be better. I'm probably just going to do 3x3x3 speedsolve, I might do 4x4x4, but I just can't seem to be able to memorize the orientation parity algorithm. But if I can, I'll sign up with that for sure.


----------



## 36duong (Dec 27, 2008)

Is any merchandise going to be *sold*? eg. stickers cubes etc...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2008)

36duong said:


> Is any merchandise going to be *sold*? eg. stickers cubes etc...


Cubesmith might come again.
Hopefully, we'll also have some DIY's to sell, as well as a few spare puzzles. However, I don't think we'll be selling a lot this year. The Exploratorium store will be trying to stock up for the event, though (they have 3-5 cubes, and Dan Harris's book, at least).


----------



## byu (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you know how much a DIY would cost there?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2008)

byu said:


> Do you know how much a DIY would cost there?


$10. It comes with a set of stickers.
We'll have black and white type A's.


----------



## toast (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope cubesmith comes, I really want some good stickers.


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

Lucas - is there a deadline for pre-registering?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2008)

byu said:


> Lucas - is there a deadline for pre-registering?


Not yet; I'll say that the deadline is the 12th if you want discounted entry into the museum.
If you're just unsure about a few events (like 4x4x4), you can sign up now and it's no problem if you change them on competition day.


----------



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the time limit for BLD 3x3x3. I want to compete, but it might take me more than 10 minutes, since I am still not that good


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 11, 2009)

I would come with my grandparents because my grandma is having surgery on her knee, but I can't because of the following:
-I don't have any cubes to practice with
-My uncle will give my grandparents my 3x3 and Square-1 
-I am getting a 2x2 and 4x4 from PuzzleProz tomorrow, that would be about a week to practice those
-My V5 from pjk (once again, thank you!) would probably arrive after the competition

I'd really like to meet everyone who's going, but I won't be there.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 13, 2009)

100+ pre-registered competitors...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2009)

Ellis said:


> 100+ pre-registered competitors...


Taiwan Winter Open has 116, and it's still a month before the competition.


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh boy, they have a lot registered for 7x7. It says unofficial, but it might not be!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > 100+ pre-registered competitors...
> ...



YAY! Our little community is starting to grow!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 17, 2009)

*News: ABC7*

Leyan and I went to the Exploratorium to film a segment about the competition. Supposedly, it'll air on ABC7 Bay Area news at 5 today (possibly tomorrow?).

EDIT: Video. Mildly entertaining.


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok,I just signed up for a 3x3 speedsolve and this will be my FIRST competition.I would like to know some tips on how to stay calm and everything I need to know about competitions.I avg about 35 sec solves.I still use 2 look oll and pll.I will be there alone with no friends because they all don't want to go because they don't speedcube.I really need a good cube,so do you think they will sell some nice DIYs there?Advice and tips and info greatly appreciated =).


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2009)

I recommend keeping to this thread


----------



## toast (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL "You look at it just for ONE second, then put on the blindfold.."


----------



## happa95 (Jan 17, 2009)

ahahahahaha he thought we look at a cube for 1 second for BLD!

edit: damn, toast beat me to it


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe they were talking about Ville when they took that quote... lol


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok,I just signed up for a 3x3 speedsolve and this will be my FIRST competition.I would like to know some tips on how to stay calm and everything I need to know about competitions.I avg about 35 sec solves.I still use 2 look oll and pll.I will be there alone with no friends because they all don't want to go because they don't speedcube.I really need a good cube,so do you think they will sell some nice DIYs there?Advice and tips and info greatly appreciated =).


----------



## byu (Jan 17, 2009)

Your averages are about the same as mine, and like you, SF09 will be my first competition. Maybe we could meet up a little early before the competition starts and practice? If you'd like that, I can meet you at the entrance to the competition on Sunday. Hope to see you there!


----------



## byu (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't you just ask this in a separate thread? OK, well, in case you forgot about that one, I offered to meet you at the entrance of the competition on Sunday, and we can practice and talk about tricks and stuff, since this will a first competition for both of us, and we have about the same averages.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 17, 2009)

Divin3 said:


> I really need a good cube,so do you think they will sell some nice DIYs there?


Lucas says that they will have Type A DIY kits (which are pretty good cubes) in black and white for $10. I won't be attending as I am going to a wedding, now I'm pulling my hair out because there will be many custom puzzles there  If I had known that earlier, I would have gone just as a spectator.


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry byu I just took the advice to sticking to this thread.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

A few tips for you guys:
- Even though you want to get fast times, try not to turn too fast and make sure to look ahead as much as you can.
- Don't be nervous about being on stage - unless you tell someone to watch you, nobody's going to. Treat it just like a practice solve.
- Take a couple of deep breaths before each solve, and request a chair if you feel unsteady on your feet. It's important to be calm and focused.
Good luck!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Your averages are about the same as mine, and like you, SF09 will be my first competition. Maybe we could meet up a little early before the competition starts and practice? If you'd like that, I can meet you at the entrance to the competition on Sunday. Hope to see you there!



BYU: make sure someone takes a video of you! I wanna see what you look like. BTW, how old are you?


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> A few tips for you guys:
> - Even though you want to get fast times, try not to turn too fast and make sure to look ahead as much as you can.
> - Don't be nervous about being on stage - unless you tell someone to watch you, nobody's going to. Treat it just like a practice solve.
> - Take a couple of deep breaths before each solve, and request a chair if you feel unsteady on your feet. It's important to be calm and focused.
> Good luck!



I'm really bad at looking ahead,hopefully i can straighten something out when I meet up with people there to practice.


----------



## byu (Jan 17, 2009)

Look ahead, oh no! Very difficult for me, (especially on F2L)


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2009)

It's my first comp too! Who wants to hang out with stinky Dene?


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure Dene all the first comps meet up together lol.


----------



## byu (Jan 17, 2009)

OK - so everyone who is doing a first-competition at San Francisco this Sunday, meet at the entrance to the competition room (or rooms, I don't know which) a little bit before the 3x3x3 Speedsolve. I'll be staying all day, since I'm doing BLD and 4x4x4


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know what you look like and when you are approximately there.I might be there like 9:30 am to practice I can come earlier too.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jan 17, 2009)

How much is the entrance fee going to be? Is there even going to be an entrance fee?


----------



## toast (Jan 17, 2009)

byu said:


> OK - so everyone who is doing a first-competition at San Francisco this Sunday, meet at the entrance to the competition room (or rooms, I don't know which) a little bit before the 3x3x3 Speedsolve. I'll be staying all day, since I'm doing BLD and 4x4x4



Yessir. Sir. Sir.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 17, 2009)

byu said:


> OK - so everyone who is doing a first-competition at San Francisco this Sunday, meet at the entrance to the competition room (or rooms, I don't know which)


The Exploratorium is one gigantic hall. See the floorplan. I suggest meeting near the cafe.



Divin3 said:


> I don't know what you look like and when you are approximately there.I might be there like 9:30 am to practice I can come earlier too.


The museum will not open until 10:00AM. Feel free to come a bit early, thoug; there will be a few other cubers waiting at the entrance.



4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> How much is the entrance fee going to be? Is there even going to be an entrance fee?


http://caltech.cubingusa.com/sanfrancisco2009/: How much will it cost?

Video and Photo Release Form
There will be a lot of media at the competition to document the event for newspaper, news, magazines, etc. To*make things simple, we have a media release form.
If you're a competitor, you should try to bring a self-printed, signed media release; it'll make things easier and faster for everyone.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

Divin3 said:


> Sure Dene all the first comps meet up together lol.



If this is your first time, you MUST fight! [/obligatory Fight Club reference]


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2009)

Minh Duong (Australia) - Is this 36doung?

Have fun getting the magic record Minh!


----------



## Ellis (Jan 19, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to you Lucas for organizing this event. I had a lot of fun. Nice new single by the way . One of my favorite parts was when you thought I was frank morris and was trying to get me to go up and accept the 5x5 second place award. I was about to go up there, but I knew frank was around somewhere watching and waiting


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 21, 2009)

Some things:

FMC Results and competition scrambles:
http://caltech.cubingusa.com/sanfrancisco2009/results.php

Great pictures by Jennifer Zee for SFStation.com:
http://www.sfstation.com/city-events/gallery/at-the-exploratorium/rubik-and-39-s-cube-competition-g1392/45962


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are great pictures. I laughed when I saw the one of Dene with the solved pyraminx. And then there was another one of a different solve and he was doing the exact same thing!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2009)

My try at the fewest moves scramble (F D2 L F' L2 F2 U' F R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B D2 U2):
2x2x2: D' L D U' L
2x2x3: D R D2 R2
3x cross: D2 F D' F' R' D R
4th pair: F' D' F' D F2 D' F2 D2
OLL w/PLL skip: R' D' R F R2 U' R' U F' R' F2 (35)
It took me about 45 minutes. Before I found the PLL skip on the awful OLL, my best was around 40.

Awesome solves by Lars and Mirek!

And, so *that*'s what Deney looks like. I sure hope he's not a girl!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 21, 2009)

<Lucas> What method did you use?
<Lars> Mostly Petrus and some of my own stuff.

Lars Petrus is my hero.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2009)

blade740 said:


> <Lucas> What method did you use?
> <Lars> Mostly Petrus and some of my own stuff.
> 
> Lars Petrus is my hero.



I agree completely. Lars is awesome.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

It was fun...I did terrible but still, I got to talk to Mirek about FMC, he was really nice  it's also fun playing with other peoples puzzles 

Edit: ROFL @ Dan with the cube on his head xD

Edit 2: OMG! I fount me doing OH with my Rise Against shirt  And me doing Square-1


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> OMG! I fount me doing OH with my Rise Against shirt  And me doing Square-1


*looks at right hand*
Yep, that's Emerson...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I fount me doing OH with my Rise Against shirt  And me doing Square-1
> ...



haha you noticed


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 22, 2009)

My teacher said she saw me cubing on the news. Did anyone see the broadcast?


----------

